# m6 wierd transmission noise



## taylorb765 (Jun 11, 2010)

Im hearing a clattering noise only under hard acceleration. Its fairly loud seems like its right below the shifter was thinkin bout putting royal purple in to see if it quiets down but anybody have any ideas? shifts great just makes noise.


----------



## 20GTO06 (Apr 16, 2010)

Mine sometimes feels like the tranny is rocking back and forth, especially if im going at real low speeds and shift up or down, i can really feel and hear the tranny rock back and forth...


----------



## taylorb765 (Jun 11, 2010)

Its not that it really does it if the tires are spinning


----------



## taylorb765 (Jun 11, 2010)

Great i talked to a friend of mine he says bad input shaft bearings or bent input shaft wonder how spendy thats gonna be.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I'd still do the fluid swap first, and while you're under there maybe pound on all the heat shields and exhaust to see if any of those are causing the noise.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I'd do fluid first and check all the obvious stuff for rattles before sending your car in for surgery.


----------



## taylorb765 (Jun 11, 2010)

I put royal purple max atf in it, it got quieter but can still hear it over the radio drivin down the road in every gear.


----------



## taylorb765 (Jun 11, 2010)

Rukee said:


> I'd still do the fluid swap first, and while you're under there maybe pound on all the heat shields and exhaust to see if any of those are causing the noise.


Everything seems tight, i can hear a growl coming from inside the tranny that turns into a clatter-knocking noise when i accelerate and can feel it in the shifter.


----------



## thriller2585 (Dec 25, 2008)

Have you found out the issue I'm having a similar problem


----------



## LS2 MN6 (Jul 14, 2010)

I've got something similar.

I'm going to try a fluid change on the clutch system.

But I'd also look at your clutch. I've noticed that sometimes my clutch doesn't engage disengage properly (by this I mean I step on pedal, yet I get a definite gear grinding noise, not full on grind but noticeable) when shifting.

The entire system seems prone to problems unless maintained with some level of dedication. Since I'm the second owner of my car, I assume the guy before me didn't do crap with it. I'm going to schedule a fluid change with my dealer over the xmas break, and maybe have them inspect the clutch items, as well as my driveshaft.


----------



## taylorb765 (Jun 11, 2010)

LS2 MN6 said:


> I've got something similar.
> 
> I'm going to try a fluid change on the clutch system.
> 
> ...


Still remains a mystery I have put about 10,000 miles on it since I started hearing it car has 55,000 miles, I replaced the billet pro shifter with a stock one hoping that was the cause but I can still hear and feel it in shifter.


----------

